# my tattoo idea.. looking for input.



## Mouse (Aug 5, 2009)

so there's this painting I did ages ago that I really like and I'm thinking I might change it into a tattoo design but I'm not sure. It means a lot to me as a piece of art but woudl it translate well into a tattoo?


I'm pictureing keeping it mostly like the painting.. blacks with very subtle grey scaling for details, but still very minimalist. maybe a shade of white as the background to make it pop. It will all be framed with a black boarder keeping the design contained. the poem will be removed and e.e. cummings falling leaf/loneliness poem will get snuck in there somehow. not sure yet.


yay or nay? be honest. my tattoos take a lot of time to get put together becuase I'm insanely picky (justifed) and have to do it all myself over months of revisions.

I'm considering removing the right tree and just keeping the left one standing alone so as to make it less cluttered. eh?


----------



## Mouse (Aug 6, 2009)

arrow's gonna get a tramp stamp! lol it's a cool design. I'm not big on tribal but I think that suits you. 

I can't decide on placement, that's the horrible problem I always have. don't want to fuck up a spot for the future but want it to look good now. tricky. I'm thinking on my calf, maybe on the backside. I don't have anything on my legs and I want to put a few tats where people can't see most of the time. mine are all pretty much visable which tends to fuck me w/ jobs lol.

I did a lil mod to it last night quickly. it's a really rough idea but I think it's getting there. I decided that the painting is great, but a lil too cluttered for a tattoo. so I took out a tree. I think I'll put a ornate "frame" around it (yeah, squiggly lines means fancy lol)

the poem I want to try to add (or maybe leave out? not sure. the poem is essentially an image in itself so putting them together seems redundant.)
ee cummings:

l(a 

le 
af 
fa 


ll 


s) 
one 
l 


iness


----------



## Mouse (Aug 6, 2009)

my neck tattoo is always a problem. I love it, but it was kinda a dumb idea at 19 to get something like that lol. oooh well. 

I think I'm gonna skip adding the poem. I've just gotta refine it now and make it EXACTLY what I want. fuck I hate drawing. grr


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the framed version quite a bit. it really helps your eye kind of fall on the leaf.


----------



## macks (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah the framed version of that is pretty freaking sweet!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 6, 2009)

cool cool. thanks. 

I'm gonna take it up a step from sharpie doodle to actual drawing here soon. I'll post a pic of the newest version when I get it done so you guys can let me know what you think. 

it takes a bit for me to get motivated to draw becuase I hate doing it. lol. bare with me


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 18, 2009)

mouse i would have ta agree on the whole framed one....and would suggest da rib cage...

arrow...that one looks like it would make a nice forhead/top of nose piece....

ive been craving a facial tat latly but still cant decide on what i would want on my face forever....


----------



## Rash L (Aug 18, 2009)

loving the redone picture.. I think it would be decent on the calf, ribcage or inner upper arm. Also, think a lot before doing the background white, as large areas of white ink usually discolor and sometimes come out splotchy and/or weird looking.... definitely check to see if your artist has done any tattoos with large white areas, and if they look good, make sure he uses the same brand ink.


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 18, 2009)

i wouldn't do a large area in white...it fades too quick and what not....i would say leave it flesh tone........if ya do want it white that bad...make sure whoever does it packs it in like hell....and i would defenitly say rib cage or some where that won't get sun too often...anyways....


----------



## Mouse (Aug 19, 2009)

it wont really be totally white, everything in the painting is a shade of grey. so it would mostly be grey-scale with hints of white


----------

